# Consent to storage of donated eggs and embryos



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Just filling in consent forms and wondering how long others have consented for the storage of donated eggs and embryos?


----------



## orchidz (Feb 20, 2013)

I opted for 10 years.


----------

